# The Fantastic Four



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Anyone psyched about seeing this? Admittedly, when I heard they were making another film version of the team, I wasn't so enthusiastic. From what I've seen with all the trailers and featurettes, I'm willing to give it a shot. The Human Torch looks pretty damn cool, yet I miss that ridge above The Thing's brow and I have some misgivings about possibly the greatest villian of all-time, Dr. Doom. We'll see what I and others of you have to say after tomorrow when this finally hits the silver screen. Doubt that it will top *Batman Begins* as the superhero film of the year, but I'll try to keep an open mind.


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

Nothing can top the Bat this year. I'll probably go see FF, but I'm not a big fan of the comic, so I'm not too psyched about the film. Really, I could care less about Jessica Alba, but I do think the Thing looks pretty kick ass.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

I'm not too thrilled with the comic either, and I really don't much care to see the movie. I think I'll pass on it until I can just rent it.

I sorta think the thing looks retarded.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Zombie-F said:


> I'm not too thrilled with the comic either, and I really don't much care to see the movie. I think I'll pass on it until I can just rent it.
> 
> I sorta think the thing looks retarded.


That's pretty funny. 

I used to read the comic a long time back and tried to get back into it when Jim Lee did a run of the title when they did the "Heroes Reborn" but I didn't stay interested long.

Just want to check it out for the sake of nostalgia and celluloid curiosity.


----------

